# Mignon Mk2 £200 (second hand) OR Specialita £300 (Brand New)?



## ChrisKon (Nov 18, 2020)

Hey, I've posted a couple times now regarding upgrading my grinder for espresso's (double shots) mainly and have definitely decided to go with the Mignon series..

There are a couple Mignon Mk2's going for £200

There is also a Specialita going for £300 brand new! I think it's because it's in white, which doesn't bother me at all.

I am new to this coffee game and have not really dialled in before but I will spend a day with my brother who's a trained coffee barista so I'll have a decent starting point.

Is the Specialita worth the extra money over the Mk2? Would the extra features suit me more as a "newbie"?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

ChrisKon said:


> Hey, I've posted a couple times now regarding upgrading my grinder for espresso's (double shots) mainly and have definitely decided to go with the Mignon series..
> 
> There are a couple Mignon Mk2's going for £200
> 
> ...


 The Specialità has bigger burrs too, and a much better, accurate timer than the MK2.

either will work well for you. Personally... I'd go for the Specialità.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Specialita. It is a lot better in every regard and £300 for a new one is crazy cheap. I am guessing the Specialita is not from a dealer at that price so check the warranty situation.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

ChrisKon said:


> There is also a Specialita going for £300 brand new! I think it's because it's in white, which doesn't bother me at all.


 If that's from a proper dealer it might before VAT, I'd double check that price.

If getting one new I'd pay the extra and get it from BlackCat. That's as cheap as it gets from a proper dealer and it's a reputable seller who will help you with any issues/warranty.


----------



## ChrisKon (Nov 18, 2020)

Yep, you're right, I got the price wrong! I thought it said including vat but when I went to purchase it, an extra 75 was added. Silly me.

I'm just gonna go with the Mk2, I mean, it's defintely a big step up from what I've got, a great starter grinder for me to learn the ropes, I'm sure I'll be happy with it. Plus, where do you stop! Need to be able to pay nursery fees before I spend £400 On a coffee grinder!

Thanks for your input guys


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

ChrisKon said:


> Yep, you're right, I got the price wrong! I thought it said including vat but when I went to purchase it, an extra 75 was added. Silly me.
> 
> I'm just gonna go with the Mk2, I mean, it's defintely a big step up from what I've got, a great starter grinder for me to learn the ropes, I'm sure I'll be happy with it. Plus, where do you stop! Need to be able to pay nursery fees before I spend £400 On a coffee grinder!
> 
> Thanks for your input guys


 Trust me, go with the Mignon Manuale rather than the MK2. Much less clumpy grinds and will likely hold its value better too. We have them at 245 delivered.

David


----------



## ChrisKon (Nov 18, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Trust me, go with the Mignon Manuale rather than the MK2. Much less clumpy grinds and will likely hold its value better too. We have them at 245 delivered.
> 
> David


 Aaah, I think my wife has already purchased the MK2 second hand, don't think it comes with returns. Thank you for the heads up though, I'll deffo keep BlackCatCoffee in mind for future purchases.

-Edit- Actually, do you sell Gaggia or Rancilo machines? What would you suggest to pair with the MK2 Mignon?

It's mainly for espresso and what like to create the silky milk as well as I mainly have Flat whites.

Cheers


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

ChrisKon said:


> Aaah, I think my wife has already purchased the MK2 second hand, don't think it comes with returns. Thank you for the heads up though, I'll deffo keep BlackCatCoffee in mind for future purchases.
> 
> -Edit- Actually, do you sell Gaggia or Rancilo machines? What would you suggest to pair with the MK2 Mignon?
> 
> ...


 I am sure you'll be happy with it, much better than a lot of grinders on the market!

We do not sell the Classic or Silvia. We offer the Bezzera Hobby in that catagory but we are sold out of them until the new year.

I would look out for a used Classic on the forum if I were you. You may even be able to snag one with a PID. Be aware that none of those machines are amazing steamers, they well all get there but not at amazing pace! You need to step up to an Hx machine for bags of steam power but you are talking a lot more money then.

David


----------



## ChrisKon (Nov 18, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Trust me, go with the Mignon Manuale rather than the MK2. Much less clumpy grinds and will likely hold its value better too. We have them at 245 delivered.
> 
> David


 Hi David, turns out my wife did not get the MK2. I just wanted to ask, what is the difference between the MK2 and Manuale? MK2 second hand is same price as Manuale brand new.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

ChrisKon said:


> Hi David, turns out my wife did not get the MK2. I just wanted to ask, what is the difference between the MK2 and Manuale? MK2 second hand is same price as Manuale brand new.


 The Mk2 has a timer I believe but I find people rarely use it. With the Manuale it grinds for as long as you push the button in with your portafilter. The Manuale also has the anti clumping system and provides a nice fluffy non clumpy grind. The build is slightly better too in my opinion, everything just feels more substantial. I think it weighs around a kilo more than the MK2. Plus of course you get a warranty.

David


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@ChrisKon - Only negatives on the Manuale is there is no sound insulation like the Silenzio and the plastic portafilter fork is not that solid.

Both minor niggles, really nice entry grinder for your money and I'm not sure why they even included a plastic for anyway unless you can weigh grounds by eye very accurately! 😉


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I took the forks off as i dose into a small pot, i dont find it very noisy tbh.

But ive not heard the better mignons to compare


----------

